# 2012 vs 2013 Marzocchi 888 Forks



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

As most of you are probably aware, Marzocchi is using a new manufacturer for their 2013 forks. 

With specific focus on the 888's, do you think there will be a quality drop, increase, or no change at all from the 2012 models?

I have heard of people on here preferring the 2012 888 CR over the 2013, indicating some kind of a decrease in quality in the new products.

I hope I did not make a mistake ordering the 2013 888 Evo and not the 2012 version. 

Anyone have any thoughts on this, as there is not much information or reviews available at this point.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I spoke to Marzocchi this afternoon. No one can give a review on the 2013 forks because they haven't made it to the states yet.


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Rob-Bob. Though I'm not sure what they could have meant by "they haven't made it to the states" because I ordered one a few days ago. Scheduled for delivery this Thursday. (I'm in the NYC area)


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

rswitz said:


> Thanks Rob-Bob. Though I'm not sure what they could have meant by "they haven't made it to the states" because I ordered one a few days ago. Scheduled for delivery this Thursday. (I'm in the NYC area)


That's good to hear... You'll have to let us know how it looks when you get it. I would ask for a ride report but I know how lousy the weather is here in the north east.


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, turns out the 2013 evo I ordered is out of stock and back ordered by marzocchi. They estimated by march 26th it would be available again. 

So I changed my order to the 2013 888 CR, which will be delivered tomorrow. 

From what I've heard, minus the extra compression knobs, the CR and evo are identical. Plus it was around $200 less.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

The CR is a good shock. My wife raced on one all last year with no problems and she never complained about how it handled. If you want it to perform at its best have Marzocchi custom tune it for you.. It really does make a big difference.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

rswitz said:


> From what I've heard, minus the extra compression knobs, the CR and evo are identical. Plus it was around $200 less.


Uhhhh, the dampers are completely different. Which is kinda big.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Uhhhh, the dampers are completely different. Which is kinda big.


There is also the 200 gram difference in weight between the evo and the cr.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

rswitz said:


> From what I've heard, minus the extra compression knobs, the CR and evo are identical.





Gemini2k05 said:


> Uhhhh, the dampers are completely different. Which is kinda big.


+1. Those missing compression knobs define the behavior of the fork.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

The CR also has 400ml of oil in the spring leg.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

You should just buy my '12 888 rc3 ti


----------

